# Have to suspend training in Jujutsu



## kitkatninja (Jan 13, 2018)

Well after 5 months of training in Jujutsu, I'm having to suspend it temporarily...  Hurt my wrist (not sure if in class or not) back in Nov, however since then it just got worse to the point where I can't even lift/carry my backpack with my left arm...

Got a doctors appointment in Feb (was suppose to have an appointment last Saturday, but it was cancelled and moved to Feb), currently have my wrist in a brace.

Still training in TSD though as that is my main art, can't punch/block/grab, etc properly with my left hand/arm, but it's better than not practicing...

Hope that everyone else's training is going ok 

-Ken


----------



## Buka (Jan 13, 2018)

Hang in there, brother. Keep that puppy protected and use the other arm.
Good thoughts going your way.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 13, 2018)

It's good that your focusing on what you can do instead of dwelling on what you can't do at the moment.
Hang in there.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 14, 2018)

Ah I feel ya Ken.. I've had wrist issues on and off for many years and it affected training a fair bit here and there. You've got the right idea, do only what you can and really take it easy with the wrist. Recover well mate


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 14, 2018)

That sucks but take it easy so you can make full recovery


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks all...  It's sucks, but I'd rather have a month or two off, then have to give it up completely...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 14, 2018)

With any luck, it'll just be something that needs some treatment and rest to heal. I learned my lesson about waiting too long when a torn muscle almost got bad enough to require surgery. PT got me back to full function, though it still aches pretty bad sometimes (like today, after stacking half a cord of wood). See that doctor, follow his advice, and get back to it when you safely can, man.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 14, 2018)

By the way talk to your training partners. If they are tearing your arms apart for no good reason. Tell them to stop.

Then slap them.

Otherwise after training a bucket of ice water and a bucket of hot water and keep alternating.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 14, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> With any luck, it'll just be something that needs some treatment and rest to heal. I learned my lesson about waiting too long when a torn muscle almost got bad enough to require surgery. PT got me back to full function, though it still aches pretty bad sometimes (like today, after stacking half a cord of wood). See that doctor, follow his advice, and get back to it when you safely can, man.



Yeah good advice, as soon as something is niggling more and more, definitely worth looking into it early than later. Sometimes an "it'll be right" attitude will lead to a LOT of inconvenience and pain hehe as I've also learned the hard way! Also worth getting second opinions too, see the doc, but sometimes the doc will only address things from a purely medical point of view, organise scans, surgery etc, when it may have just been a physiotherapy issue.



drop bear said:


> By the way talk to your training partners. If they are tearing your arms apart for no good reason. Tell them to stop.
> 
> Then slap them.
> 
> Otherwise after training a bucket of ice water and a bucket of hot water and keep alternating.



Hahahaha that's awesome, got a kick out of that XD. But yeah some people are too rough unnecessarily.. realism is good but if it's at the expense of your ability to train, not really worth it in the long run


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 15, 2018)

drop bear said:


> By the way talk to your training partners. If they are tearing your arms apart for no good reason. Tell them to stop.
> 
> Then slap them.
> 
> Otherwise after training a bucket of ice water and a bucket of hot water and keep alternating.


Slap them with the other hand though.  No point on further injury wasted on douchers. 

And I love contrast bath.  3 minutes warm, 1 minute cold.  Alternate for 15 minutes.  You should start and end warm if you do it right.

Edit: an even better way is a bucket of warm water, and an ice cup.  Freeze a cup of water in a paper cup, and tear off the top to expose the ice.  Rub the ice over the area for a minute each time rather than a bucket of ice water.


----------

